# Subs needed for Northeastern Ohio... Mainly Lorain County



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

Needs subs for the above area. Can be carried under our insurance. Mainly larger commercial lots, typically 1-3 hours sites. 6-8 hr routes. Competitive rates. Email or call anytime.

[email protected]
440-371-8555


----------



## jsimanella (Oct 3, 2009)

I might be interested. Where in Lorain? I am in Strongsville, near the Turnpike. I am talking to a few people about subbing, and would like to decide before the snow flies 

John

Ps. I have the same plow as you, new, on a 2000 Dodge Quad Cab 2500.


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

About 90% of it is around Elyria, probably a little farther than you'd like to go to plow. If your still interested let me know though. A month or so ago i talked to a guy about 2 big factories out there but havent heard much from him so probably not doing those, would have been a perfect 7-8 hr route with your truck though....


----------



## jsimanella (Oct 3, 2009)

OK. Keep me posted. If I go out there, I'd want to stay out there. It's probaly only 25 minutes, by TP.

Thx.

John


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

In a week or two if i have a 6-8 hr route still available i'll get back with ya...


----------



## jsimanella (Oct 3, 2009)

Thx. Keep me posted.

John


----------

